# A Possible Cure?



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)

I would have to say.... The combination of these elements could very well cure your DP/DR

1.) Ativan/Lorazepam 1 2x day

2.) Valerian 2 2x day

3.) Hydroxizine 25mg 2 2x day

4.) L-Tyrosine 750mg 1 1x day

Multivitamin and exercise

Give it a try, Talk to your Doctors.... Valerian is very cheap and over the counter, so is L-tyrosine

Spirulina is another great alternative to a multivitamin. its a little more expensive but contains all 21 essential amino acids.

I would be bold in saying....This Will Cure Your Depersonalization.

Also "Nature's Way 5 HTP" Only This Brand tho! it is AMAZING!!!!!!! its not like ANY of the others I have tried. This MAKES YOU HAPPY. You can only find it online now. Walgreens, CVS, Walmart (online) ...... Its CHEAP and VERY effective!

Oh, and stay in the moment.

Jesus is my savior and yours as well. just let him in! he stands at the door and knocks!


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Hydroxyvine? Ativan? And velerian? How are you awake enough to write this post? I would be out cold


----------



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)

naw....im feeling great!


----------



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)

Also "Nature's Way 5 HTP" Only This Brand tho! it is AMAZING!!!!!!! its not like ANY of the others I have tried. This MAKES YOU HAPPY. You can only find it online now. Walgreens, CVS, Walmart ...... Its CHEAP and VERY effective!


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

How about a more natural one? No drugs/meds, no alcohol. Exercise often.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

It could just be me but when I am in a very bad state of DR I feel like Ativan makes it worst, I get more cloudy mentally and more "out of it" which is scary as all hell. When I have an ok grip on DR I can take Ativan and be fine. But everyone is different


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

is it normal for the 5htp to make my anxiety worse,wee it does,do I quit it or I should continue taking it because it can help after a month may be?


----------



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)

you should try the "natures way" brand. you can order it online


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

Okey,I am taking ''NOW' brand for now


----------



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)

try natures way. you can order it online it will help and be MUCH better, i promise


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

I stopped taking 5-HTP a long time ago because of the headaches it gave me. Shame because it looked good.


----------

